# Hi, \How the heck do you root a Zte avid plus Z828?



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2016)

How do you root a z828 zte avid plus phone metro pcs?????


----------



## Cyclops757 (Mar 21, 2016)

It's different than the Avid 4G. You can still get into the FTM, but I'm guessing either the script or the security is different. Mine is on Android 5.1.1 MetroPCS and I've been searching everywhere to no avail. Some help in this matter would be greatly appreciated. :cyclops:


----------



## collapsible (Mar 28, 2016)

Also desperately looking for a way to root the device. I bought it as a cheap replacement when my last phone was broken, and so far I've enjoyed the phone. This is one major pitfall, though. Ive tried plenty of rooting apps and methods, and I'm willing to test and play with more. Any help is greatly appreciated and I'm offering any assistance I can. Let's find a way to crack this thing.


----------



## wood909 (Mar 29, 2016)

hi you guys i bought the avid plus from somebody yesterday for $50 and it turned out that the phone is messed up bad it wont boot and when it does it just turns off and its hard to get to go back on, is there anyway you guys can send me a copy of a backup of your phone system files, ive been looking everywhere online for countless hours for any kind of stock file and theres none at all so please i beg you send me a link or email me a few of the main required files please my email is [email protected]      thank you so much for helping


----------



## Cyclops757 (Mar 30, 2016)

*ZTE z828*



wood909 said:


> hi you guys i bought the avid plus from somebody yesterday for $50 and it turned out that the phone is messed up bad it wont boot and when it does it just turns off and its hard to get to go back on, is there anyway you guys can send me a copy of a backup of your phone system files, ive been looking everywhere online for countless hours for any kind of stock file and theres none at all so please i beg you send me a link or email me a few of the main required files please my email is [email protected]      thank you so much for helping

Click to collapse



ZTE Open allows you to reinstall and recover all your system files, but you need a PC and the software/directions. Google "ZTE open" z828 and you should be able to find the info you need. :cyclops:


----------



## usershack (Apr 13, 2016)

Has anyone found a root that works on zte avid  plus z828 yet?


----------



## ShadowWeasel (Apr 21, 2016)

usershack said:


> Has anyone found a root that works on zte avid  plus z828 yet?

Click to collapse



not yet......kingroot has a request form when you download it on your phone.  As of now, there is about 5000 requests and was last seen at queue list 342 and it increase every day.  my guesstimate is maybe by the end of July there will be a root program


----------



## e30eternal (Apr 24, 2016)

End of July for sneaky Chinese info-thief rooting... Should be at about Android 9.2 by then. Never again owning a ZTE unless  is a time machine and/ or comes with a Gremlin.


----------



## ShadowWeasel (May 14, 2016)

e30eternal said:


> End of July for sneaky Chinese info-thief rooting... Should be at about Android 9.2 by then. Never again owning a ZTE unless  is a time machine and/ or comes with a Gremlin.

Click to collapse



I don't know how successful you can be but if you go to kingoroot.com and try you may have a chance.
Here is what I did, first I downloaded the program for the pc, then attempted to root the device.  When it failed, I saved the log and emailed them. After about a week I tried again.  By this time I was fooling around with the cable, restarting phone, unplugging the cable and constantly restarted the kingoroot app, then finally after an hour of doing this the root worked!!!

Give it a shot, it may be worth it!!!


----------



## Kazeryed (May 14, 2016)

I have the same problem too, the reason why many rooting apps failed because the Z828 is not yet rootable. But don't worry, it will be in the future.. just don't know when.


----------



## darkfirekid (Jun 21, 2016)

*Root*

Root successful with kingoroot.
Phone messing up and root gone upon reboot.


----------



## darkfirekid (Jun 22, 2016)

darkfirekid said:


> Root successful with kingoroot.
> Phone messing up and root gone upon reboot.

Click to collapse



Can't use it for anything.


----------



## fcknstar (Jun 24, 2016)

*I got boot up and running!*

*Step 1: DOWNLOAD
*
ADB Drivers - http://adbdriver.com/

ADB Shell (guide and download) - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48915118

kingo root - https://www.kingoapp.com/android-root/download.htm

*Step 2: Command Prompt with ADB
*
run the CMD with admistrator privileges and use the following commands -

adb devices

[hit enter]

adb reboot disemmcwp

[Your device will now reboot with some extra write permissions]

install and run KINGO ROOT! (Yes, it's kingO root, not King) on your pc.


SHAABAAMMMM!!!!


Now we need a custom recovery for it!

PS: o/! Dont try link2sd , because it #$&*#&(*@^*$ your apks, and you can't find it in the 2nd partition.


----------



## Rey_306 (Jun 26, 2016)

it says that the device is offline what do i do?


----------



## mast3rillusion (Jul 4, 2016)

It does work as stated above. Nice job, I've been trying to do this for a while now. I didnt know there was a command to make the phone reboot with more permissions. Very nice!


----------



## theoouy (Jul 8, 2016)

Seems to not work for me.  I get it to connect and everything, but KingoRoot fails to keep going or it finishes at 100% and tells me that it failed to install Root.

Nevermind, I had to reboot my PC.


----------



## brainwashedgangstalker (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm not sure this is a true root. And how do I remove kingosu and replace with SuperSU? Super sume did not work as kingosu refused to give it a permission.


----------



## brainwashedgangstalker (Jul 10, 2016)

Yeah its a false root. Had to wipe and factory reset.


----------



## brainwashedgangstalker (Jul 15, 2016)

okay. upon third try it rooted! and even root explore r/w worked!
however i deleted the metro apps and tried to install supersu because i hear nasty comms going on between kingouser and chinra.
well i'm bricked now. lol.
wont boot past powered by android splash. possibly because i deleted the MYMETRO folder in system/app.
zte and metro dont provide the update.zip so i cant recover.
any ideas? and dont tell me go to metro because they wont help.


----------



## chillwilllll (Jul 19, 2016)

Same problem now bricked can only open recovery
however i deleted the metro apps and tried to install supersu because i hear nasty comms going on between kingouser and chinra.
well i'm bricked now. lol.
wont boot past powered by android splash. possibly because i deleted the MYMETRO folder in system/app.
zte and metro dont provide the update.zip so i cant recover.
any ideas? and dont tell me go to metro because they wont help.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2016)

How do you root a z828 zte avid plus phone metro pcs?????


----------



## Xsavi (Jul 28, 2016)

*Thank You, It works!*

​


fcknstar said:


> *Step 1: DOWNLOAD
> *
> ADB Drivers - http://adbdriver.com/
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much fuknstar! It works very well! 

I have uninstalled almost all the system apps, except MyMetro. So far no brick. (Used Titanium Backup) 

What I'm trying to do now is replace Kingo SuperUser with SuperSU. I'm having a little trouble doing so.

But anyway, thank you so much for this!! I'll post an update once I got SuperSU on this thing.

Appreciate ya!


----------



## drdeviant (Jul 31, 2016)

Use supersu me pro to remove Kingo Superuser


----------



## Xsavi (Jul 31, 2016)

drdeviant said:


> Use supersu me pro to remove Kingo Superuser

Click to collapse



Super-sume does not work, I have found a way to get it on there along with Xposed. I will post in a little bit.


----------



## brainwashedgangstalker (Sep 2, 2016)

anybody else brick?

i could use a backup or at least a copy of my metro folder in system i can make a zip and sideload to try and unbrick.


----------



## darby77-0 (Sep 13, 2016)

*mr*



ShadowWeasel said:


> not yet......kingroot has a request form when you download it on your phone.  As of now, there is about 5000 requests and was last seen at queue list 342 and it increase every day.  my guesstimate is maybe by the end of July there will be a root program

Click to collapse



kingoroot   pc version


----------



## Bond...Tyrone Bond (Sep 19, 2016)

collapsible said:


> Also desperately looking for a way to root the device. I bought it as a cheap replacement when my last phone was broken, and so far I've enjoyed the phone. This is one major pitfall, though. Ive tried plenty of rooting apps and methods, and I'm willing to test and play with more. Any help is greatly appreciated and I'm offering any assistance I can. Let's find a way to crack this thing.

Click to collapse



Root successful. No recovery. Quite simple....

Download ADB Drivers and ADB Shell set up to PC. 
Install on PC with Admin privileges
Download latest version Kingo Root to PC
Connect device to PC via USB
Turn on device. 
Enable USB debugging
Enter Command Prompt (Admin Privileges)
Exactly.....

adb devices
[enter]
adb reboot disemmcwp
[enter]
Phone will reboot with extra write privileges

Right click on Kingo Root and Run as Administrator. 
Wait bout 5 min for the magic to happen. 

It was tricky switching to super su. But this worked fine for me after trial. 
I simply uninstalled Kingo user then installed super su and updated binary normal. Boom. I'm still holding down root. Over clocked kernel and all. All the credit to ....

fcknstar


----------



## Bond...Tyrone Bond (Sep 22, 2016)

*Z828 Avid Plus Root Successful*



darby77-0 said:


> kingoroot   pc version

Click to collapse



Root successful. No recovery. Quite simple....

 Download ADB Drivers and ADB Shell set up to PC. 
 Install on PC with Admin privileges
 Download latest version Kingo Root to PC
 Connect device to PC via USB
 Turn on device. 
 Enable USB debugging
 Enter Command Prompt (Admin Privileges)
 Exactly.....

 adb devices
 [enter]
 adb reboot disemmcwp
 [enter]
 Phone will reboot with extra write privileges

 Right click on Kingo Root and Run as Administrator. 
 Wait bout 5 min for the magic to happen. 

 It was tricky switching to super su. But this worked fine for me after trial. 
 I simply uninstalled Kingo user then installed super su and updated binary normal. Boom. I'm still holding down root. Over clocked kernel and all. All the credit to ....

 fcknstar

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:21 PM ----------




collapsible said:


> Also desperately looking for a way to root the device. I bought it as a cheap replacement when my last phone was broken, and so far I've enjoyed the phone. This is one major pitfall, though. Ive tried plenty of rooting apps and methods, and I'm willing to test and play with more. Any help is greatly appreciated and I'm offering any assistance I can. Let's find a way to crack this thing.

Click to collapse



Root successful. No recovery. Quite simple....

 Download ADB Drivers and ADB Shell set up to PC. 
 Install on PC with Admin privileges
 Download latest version Kingo Root to PC
 Connect device to PC via USB
 Turn on device. 
 Enable USB debugging
 Enter Command Prompt (Admin Privileges)
 Exactly.....

 adb devices
 [enter]
 adb reboot disemmcwp
 [enter]
 Phone will reboot with extra write privileges

 Right click on Kingo Root and Run as Administrator. 
 Wait bout 5 min for the magic to happen. 

 It was tricky switching to super su. But this worked fine for me after trial. 
 I simply uninstalled Kingo user then installed super su and updated binary normal. Boom. I'm still holding down root. Over clocked kernel and all. All the credit to ....

 fcknstar   Thank you fcknstar

---------- Post added at 04:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:24 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> How do you root a z828 zte avid plus phone metro pcs?????

Click to collapse



Root successful. No recovery. Quite simple....

 Download ADB Drivers and ADB Shell set up to PC. 
 Install on PC with Admin privileges
 Download latest version Kingo Root to PC
 Connect device to PC via USB
 Turn on device. 
 Enable USB debugging
 Enter Command Prompt (Admin Privileges)
 Exactly.....

 adb devices
 [enter]
 adb reboot disemmcwp
 [enter]
 Phone will reboot with extra write privileges

 Right click on Kingo Root and Run as Administrator. 
 Wait bout 5 min for the magic to happen. 

Links at bottom for Drivers, Shell, and Kingo Root

 It was tricky switching to super su. But this worked fine for me after trial. 
 I simply uninstalled Kingo user then installed super su and updated binary normal. Boom. I'm still holding down root. Over clocked kernel and all. All the credit to ....

 fcknstar 

ADB Drivers       http://adbdriver.com/
ADB Shell           http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=48915118
KINGO ROOT     https://www.kingoapp.com/android-root/download.htm


----------



## richm052569 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Can't Root*

Unable to get Kingoroot to finish successfully, 3+ tries, it generally gets as far as 75%, after a couple of reboots, pauses, then finishes quickly with the Root Fail notice.  ADB and drivers all installed correctly, latest Kingoroot app being used, as per the thread, etc etc.

One thing, this phone did receive an OTA, dated 9/11/16, bringing it to version V1.0.0B18...per the System Update entry in About Phone menu...[perhaps this update has changed something that effects the exploit?

Can someone who has rooted successfully check their software version as above and see if it matches?  Anyone else get that update? Before or after you rooted?

Feedback appreciated


----------



## Dethfull (Sep 23, 2016)

You can try different kingroot versions.

Never fully trust on "latest" versions of softwares.


----------



## richm052569 (Sep 23, 2016)

Dethfull said:


> You can try different kingroot versions.
> 
> Never fully trust on "latest" versions of softwares.

Click to collapse



Dethfull did you successfully root tho? Before or after patching? What's your System software version?

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dethfull (Sep 23, 2016)

In another device, someday, i tried with 3 versions of kingroot, androed 4.4.2, only one worked.

And more, someday, i was searching an app to root a motorola device, on where i found an app called rootDashi . Only one worked , the v2.7 , the new versions none worked.

Only try, (if you are prevented with backups)


----------



## Bond...Tyrone Bond (Sep 23, 2016)

richm052569 said:


> Unable to get Kingoroot to finish successfully, 3+ tries, it generally gets as far as 75%, after a couple of reboots, pauses, then finishes quickly with the Root Fail notice.  ADB and drivers all installed correctly, latest Kingoroot app being used, as per the thread, etc etc.
> 
> One thing, this phone did receive an OTA, dated 9/11/16, bringing it to version V1.0.0B18...per the System Update entry in About Phone menu...[perhaps this update has changed something that effects the exploit?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Its the update. Factory reset your device back to original settings. Should be a breeze afterwards. Cheers


----------



## richm052569 (Sep 24, 2016)

Bond...Tyrone Bond said:


> Its the update. Factory reset your device back to original settings. Should be a breeze afterwards. Cheers

Click to collapse



Well unfortunately the Factory Reset did NOT roll back the System Update....so the phone is still unrootable for now,

Be aware, anyone who has updated to version V1.0.0B18...the root exploit outlined above will NOT work apparently


----------



## Animu619 (Oct 31, 2016)

Has anyone found a way out of the brick? I didn't delete MyMetro app, just tried to delete Lookout and MetroAppStore, the process never ended, so I force closed it, and the apps were still working...but when I restarted the phone it got stuck on Powered by Android screen. Been trying to get the stock rom but it's nowhere to be found, can someone help?


----------



## CoolFreeze23 (Nov 9, 2016)

Been trying to find one too. If you find one that would be amazing cause I'm in the same situation.  I finally rooted mine with Kingo Root then I did something and now its stuck on the "powered by android" screen.

Someone plz help me.


----------



## Itzabhaysingj (Nov 10, 2016)

Animu619 said:


> Has anyone found a way out of the brick? I didn't delete MyMetro app, just tried to delete Lookout and MetroAppStore, the process never ended, so I force closed it, and the apps were still working...but when I restarted the phone it got stuck on Powered by Android screen. Been trying to get the stock rom but it's nowhere to be found, can someone help?

Click to collapse



Go to the following site:- www.firmwarefile.com
It has firmware file for all of  the android devices

Sent from my Aqua Trend using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:37 AM ----------




CoolFreeze23 said:


> Been trying to find one too. If you find one that would be amazing cause I'm in the same situation.  I finally rooted mine with Kingo Root then I did something and now its stuck on the "powered by android" screen.
> 
> Someone plz help me.

Click to collapse



What did you do please tell me then I can help you.

Sent from my Aqua Trend using Tapatalk


----------



## Dydimos (Nov 24, 2016)

*Help please*

After doing the root, install super su, update binaries and the cell reboot. stuck on the "powered by android" screen.

help please


----------



## fcknstar (Dec 7, 2016)

*<3*

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:




Xsavi said:


> ​
> Thank you so much fuknstar! It works very well!
> 
> I have uninstalled almost all the system apps, except MyMetro. So far no brick. (Used Titanium Backup)
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Itzabhaysingj (Dec 8, 2016)

Dydimos said:


> After doing the root, install super su, update binaries and the cell reboot. stuck on the "powered by android" screen.
> 
> help please

Click to collapse



I have already faced that same problem. Only thing you can do is download firmware file(stock rom) for your android and flash it via sp flash tool. And don't try to replace kingo with super su, it will always result in bootloop, if you want super su then root your android using superuser.zip method...

Sent from my Aqua_Trend using Tapatalk


----------



## Dydimos (Dec 10, 2016)

Itzabhaysingj said:


> I have already faced that same problem. Only thing you can do is download firmware file(stock rom) for your android and flash it via sp flash tool. And don't try to replace kingo with super su, it will always result in bootloop, if you want super su then root your android using superuser.zip method...
> 
> Sent from my Aqua_Trend using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




Thanks for answering.

But look for and there is no "stock rom" for the z828 avid plus on the internet.

So days ago, I sold the spare parts phone and bought myself a new one.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2016)

How do you root a z828 zte avid plus phone metro pcs?????


----------



## droidzer1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Got the Z828 rooted with this method on the second time around.   Then put on my 'stupid hat' and tried deleting kingoroot superuser.apk and replacing with SuperSU which as I suspected resulted in bootloop.   Now I see there are ZERO roms and any way to fix this UNLESS the one or two people here who managed to get SuperSU on.   You could put on Flashfire and backup their ROM and put upload it somewhere - Please Please.


----------



## droidzer1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Or if someone could just back up the bootloader and maybe the system with Flashfire I think I could ADB it onto my brick  

BTW I even forgot to try installing SuperSu by doing a sideload or update from Recovery off the SD card.  Instead I just ran the SuperSU apk and tried to install it while booted into the Android OS.   That was a FAIL.   I believe someone said it could be updated to SuperSU by sideloading or flashing from recovery.


----------



## droidzer1 (Jan 7, 2017)

I suspected it might be futile but I wrote directly to ZTE saying my phone was in a bootloop and asking nicely if they could provide a bootloader or ROM but they said 'we don't provide that' to customers.   I wonder if it's just greed hoping I will  buy another phone or what the reason they refuse to help but I can guarantee I'll never buy another ZTE.   I got this one for $10 brand new (Black Friday special of $40 off) at a Krogers grocery and that's the only reason I bought it as I've got roughly 40 other Android smartphones and certainly don't need another.   I didn't know ZTE was so sparsely supported either.   At $10 it's certainly no big loss but knowing all the above I don't plan on owning anymore ZTE's.   
     I'd still appreciate if anyone could come up with a bootloader.   My intention in switching to SuperSu was only because Flashfire wouldn't run with the Kingoroot Superuser.   I wanted to do a whole ROM backup with Flashfire to be the first one (apparently) to provide this to the Android Internet community for those who might need it as it seems after an exhaustive search no one has ever uploaded this ROM anywhere.   If I had only tried installing SuperSU from the Recovery mode from the SD card I might have been successful with that.


----------



## brainwashedgangstalker (Jan 11, 2017)

i tried sideloading apk's and from sd updates.
sdupdate replies "you arent allowed to sdcard update" lol. how nice. why even have a recovery?
and sideloading refuses to push the file period.
so no luck.
i agree with droidzer1. knowing how zte refuses to allow users simple tools to fix their phones i can't see myself ever owning another zte device.
kind of sad, could be a great company. 
alcatel is much more friendly atm.
of course lg is boss, samsung second, and moto took htc's spot by offering to unlock all bootloaders at users request.
strange times.


----------



## Fearless516 (Jan 12, 2017)

ShadowWeasel said:


> I don't know how successful you can be but if you go to kingoroot.com and try you may have a chance.
> Here is what I did, first I downloaded the program for the pc, then attempted to root the device.  When it failed, I saved the log and emailed them. After about a week I tried again.  By this time I was fooling around with the cable, restarting phone, unplugging the cable and constantly restarted the kingoroot app, then finally after an hour of doing this the root worked!!!
> 
> Give it a shot, it may be worth it!!!

Click to collapse



well it worked for me too but it reboots and root is gone. Now i need to unlock its bootloader


----------



## droidzer1 (Jan 24, 2017)

I acquired another Z828 (new fresh out of the box with nothing added) and this time followed fcknstar's directions to the letter with the latest Kingoroot.   It was rooted fairly fast.   I did NOTHING but put Root Explorer on the phone to verify it was rooted and then rebooted.   BOOTLOOPED.   AGAIN.   Do not follow fcknstar's directions.  Do NOT use Kingoroot.   I thought I caused the bootloop the first time because I tried to put SuperSU on it and then rebooted.   SuperSU was not the problem.  Rebooting was the problem.   So unless you plan on never rebooting or never turning this phone off do NOT root this phone with Kingoroot.   I've looked far and wide and there are no stock OR custom ROM's for this phone so no way to UnBrick as far as I can see.   FCK if you get my drift ....   I suspect  fcknstar was messing with people here as he only made 4 posts total on XDA - all in this thread.  Also that other suggestion about the flashtool - that doesn't work either.


----------



## 1solidtaino (May 9, 2017)

Is there an OTA root instead of PC?


----------



## miscellaneousmemphian (May 27, 2017)

Has anyone came up with a solution to unbrick this phone mine is in boot loop I can install via SD card still ftm adb etc etc etc but I have nothing to install side load etc etc any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## alexenferman (Apr 28, 2020)

droidzer1 said:


> I suspected it might be futile but I wrote directly to ZTE saying my phone was in a bootloop and asking nicely if they could provide a bootloader or ROM but they said 'we don't provide that' to customers.   I wonder if it's just greed hoping I will  buy another phone or what the reason they refuse to help but I can guarantee I'll never buy another ZTE.   I got this one for $10 brand new (Black Friday special of $40 off) at a Krogers grocery and that's the only reason I bought it as I've got roughly 40 other Android smartphones and certainly don't need another.   I didn't know ZTE was so sparsely supported either.   At $10 it's certainly no big loss but knowing all the above I don't plan on owning anymore ZTE's.
> I'd still appreciate if anyone could come up with a bootloader.   My intention in switching to SuperSu was only because Flashfire wouldn't run with the Kingoroot Superuser.   I wanted to do a whole ROM backup with Flashfire to be the first one (apparently) to provide this to the Android Internet community for those who might need it as it seems after an exhaustive search no one has ever uploaded this ROM anywhere.   If I had only tried installing SuperSU from the Recovery mode from the SD card I might have been successful with that.

Click to collapse



It might be late, but you have to ask them in a very special way. Ask them for the SD card Update package and say that it won't update something like that. I finally unbricked mine after waiting for one week. If you have the Rogers Z828 here is the official link: https://www.ztedevices.com/en/supports/z828rogers/ Keep in mind that it's not recommended to install another variant frimware on your phone so do this only to a canadian ZTE Avid Plus.

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:26 PM ----------

For everyone wanting root, I am currenly working on finally getting it using magisk ROOT. You will need a PC to flash the modified Boot.img. Hopefully the bootloader will still boot it I am not sure but I will try my best. I did compile Lineage 14.1 and TWRP however it won't boot  (Black screen and red light). It might be because of a locked bootloader or the partitions I am not too sure but hopefully I can get at least ROOT!! If someone has experience with ZTE locked devices, PM me! ROM: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android/software/rom-lineage-os-14-1-unofficial-zte-avid-t4079489


----------

